

HN stops at 210, why 210? - J3L2404

All I can think of is LCM of the first four primes. Any other possibilities?
======
pg
7 pages of 30 items.

~~~
mhartl
To any newer HN readers who don't know: pg is Paul Graham, the principal
author of Hacker News. So the parent comment isn't a guess; it's the answer.

~~~
moe
He also wears sandals.

------
jarsj
Admin set max-number-of-pages to 7 :-/.

~~~
J3L2404
Prosaic but probably right. Just projecting number theory I guess, oh well.

~~~
jarsj
I bet you have an interesting number theoretic explanation for your userid :-)

~~~
J3L2404
58109

~~~
jarsj
sorry, beats me. Your profile provides no clues either, like your real name or
an email address or a web page.

I had like to hear you explain.

~~~
J3L2404
I don't know why you need my real name but if you google the number and google
my id it will become clear what they refer to. My website is
SpaceAgeCoding.com. Excuse the website-it's a work in progress.

------
Mathnerd314
<http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=210>

~~~
J3L2404
Also a triangular number.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I don't understand - in what sense does HN stop at 210? Am I missing
something?

~~~
J3L2404
The posts are numbered.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Ah - you're talking about the list of new posts and the list of "news" posts.
I see.

Sorry - can't help, but thanks for explaining a little more.

------
iamwil
That's a pretty good observation. Wouldn't have thought of that.

------
satorikatsu
its half of 420 ;)_.~

------
J3L2404
It is also the sum of eight consecutive prime numbers 13 + 17 + 19 + 23 + 29 +
31 + 37 + 41 = 210.

